

Google and Facebook spy on you. Help us create alternatives that don’t. - jkozera
https://www.thunderclap.it/projects/18064-ind-ie

======
jkozera
Disclaimer: I'm not associated with the project, just been a fan of the idea
of decentralising everyday stuff, and am not very happy with current state of
communication technologies.

They seem to have lots of interesting stuff in plans, and very long term [1],
so I thought it might be worth trying to support it.

[1] [https://pulse-forum.ind.ie/t/introducing-pulse-and-ind-
ie/10...](https://pulse-forum.ind.ie/t/introducing-pulse-and-ind-ie/1074/9)

